# Show your mag C in colors



## ma_sha1 (May 15, 2010)

I love Mag C more than D, but very hard to see Mag C in colors these days. Post what color you have, I have collected a few in colors would love to have more or at least see some photos. 

What other colors are out there?
Lime Green?
True Blue (The one in pic. looked blue is Home Depot Purple) 
Red?


Here a a start, PM me if you have rare color C mag FS, condition doesn't matter. Th egreen one I have is beat-up badly, but I love it.


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 16, 2010)

I need to update/glamorize my collection, but here's a sample:








never seen a red...


----------



## Niteowl (May 16, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> never seen a red...



Not stock but here's a red one.





Once upon a time red was a stock color for C.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, a rare seen red one!

is the orange Mag OEM color or aftermarket treatment?

Want to sell them? :devil:


----------



## gswitter (May 18, 2010)

Aren't all three of those aftermarket treatment?


----------



## Niteowl (May 18, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Wow, a rare seen red one!
> 
> is the orange Mag OEM color or aftermarket treatment?
> 
> Want to sell them? :devil:



Sorry ma_sha1, my son has the orange one and the red is my favorite ROP.



gswitter said:


> Aren't all three of those aftermarket treatment?



Yes. Find a local shop and sweet-talk them. I've gotten Mags re-anodized for less than $5. Even the 6C was only $10 in HA.


----------



## J3004 (May 18, 2010)

this is my stock red mag 3c 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gswitter (May 18, 2010)

Nice.

And you just had to tease us with that orange D cell, too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 18, 2010)

J3004 said:


> this is my stock red mag 3c
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Nice!


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2010)

Mr. Squatch is the king of pretty colored C mags. I think he has a thread on this topic too. I'll have to look for it. I had a lime 2C mag but now Squatch has it. 

Here it is: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2941943

The lime one was mine originally, sometimes you do silly things when people offer you cash. I really ought look for another one of those.


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 19, 2010)

J3004 said:


> this is my stock red mag 3c



:wow:




nbp said:


> The lime one was mine originally



Sorry man, that one is now mine :devil:


----------



## nbp (May 19, 2010)

Is that so? Well, good to see it's still in good hands EG 

If you ever want to part with it, please let me know first, I might just buy it back. 

The crazy thing is I got that for like $15 or something originally!!. I bet you paid more than that.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 19, 2010)

Mr. Squatch sold all his color mag c collection, I got the lite purple from him.

Now, for the lime 2C, I would love buy it out, willing to pay top dollars for it


----------



## nbp (May 19, 2010)

You trying to snipe me?! Bully! :whoopin:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 19, 2010)

My butt is now all red, too late to make peace, I'll have to do whatever it takes to stop the lime 2C from going back to you


----------

